# Phil Morley this week's Benchtalk101 5th Nov



## toolsntat (5 Nov 2020)

Cheers Andy


----------



## lurker (5 Nov 2020)

Is the one that you did last week on u tube


----------



## Droogs (5 Nov 2020)

yes


----------



## AndyT (5 Nov 2020)

lurker said:


> Is the one that you did last week on u tube



Here's a link to the Benchtalk channel where you can find Andy's talk and all the others too. 









Bench.Talk.101


A modern style guild/fellowship for like minded woodworkers. FlashZoom meetings held every Thursday 20:30-21:30 UK Time. Feel free to join in live.




www.youtube.com


----------



## Droogs (5 Nov 2020)

beat me to it. was going to add the link but had to pop to loo lol


----------



## lurker (5 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> beat me to it. was going to add the link but had to pop to loo lol


Too much information!


----------



## Droogs (5 Nov 2020)

no if I said poop in the loo, that would be TMI


----------



## toolsntat (6 Nov 2020)

That was good, well done for the presentation but his achievements are even more worthy of praise 
Cheers Andy


----------



## toolsntat (7 Nov 2020)

lurker said:


> Is the one that you did last week on u tube


How did you get on with it Jim?
I couldn't bring up any subtitles....
Cheers Andy


----------



## lurker (7 Nov 2020)

Not had time to view it yet

Edit: had a brief look neither this one nor toolsntat were subtitled.
Strange as the first one was. I wonder why?


----------

